

South Korea’s education system: The great decompression - kenshiro_o
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21588373-there-are-perils-country-having-all-your-children-working-too-hard-one-big-exam?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/thegreatdecompression

======
im3w1l
Sounds like an opportunity for someone with a different perspective to hire
all the late blossomers...

